# Activer "Localiser mon Mac" dans iCloud



## Martin. (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Depuis sa sortie, j'essaie d'activer la fonction "Localiser mon Mac" dans iCloud, mais sans succès. En effet, comme plusieurs personnes, il me dit qu'une "Partition de secours [est] requise". Je n'ai pas pu trouver de liens qui expliquât comment réinstaller cette partition de secours, sans faire une réinstallation complète de Lion.

J'ai déjà essayé de redémarrer en appuyant sur command + s (je crois), ce qui m'a mené au téléchargement d'une image de Lion. Ne voulant pas procéder à une réinstallation complète, celui-ci a été incapable de remettre en place cette partition de secours.

Existe-t-il un moyen de réinstaller cette partition sans avoir à réinstaller complètement Lion ? Je ne possède pas de disque qui puisse garder tout une sauvegarde Time Machine de mon ordinateur...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Martin. (8 Novembre 2011)

Personne n'a la moindre idée pour régler mon problème ?

Merci quand même...


----------



## Fmparis (9 Novembre 2011)

Martin. a dit:


> Personne n'a la moindre idée pour régler mon problème ?
> 
> Merci quand même...



Bonjour,

je crois qu'il faut Lion ... et la partition en question je crois que c'est celle créée à l'installation de Lion.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Martin. (9 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

Seulement, j'ai Lion, que j'ai installé en l'achetant sur le Mac App Store, mais cette partition n'existe pas...

Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si l'installation de cette partition est possible sans repasser par une réinstallation complète de Lion, et comment la réinstaller...

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Fmparis (10 Novembre 2011)

Martin. a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Seulement, j'ai Lion, que j'ai installé en l'achetant sur le Mac App Store, mais cette partition n'existe pas...
> 
> Merci pour ton aide.



De rien 

Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible ne pas l'avoir, sauf si tu l'as effacé sans le savoir.

En tout cas si vraiment tu ne l'as pas alors regarde ci-dessous. J'ai trouvé cela dans un autre post ici même dans ce forum. J'espère que cela va t'aider. C'est Pascal.02 que propose ce petit TuTo pour récupérer la partition.

Bonne chance et bonne soirée et n'oublie de revenir nous dire si ça a marché 

TUTO :

" Suite au changement du disque dur de mon MacBook Pro par un SSD, j'ai été amené a rapatrier mon OS Lion avec Carbon Copy sans difficulté !

Néanmoins, à l'issue... plus de HD recovery ! ! ! pas gênant en cela sauf que sur le Icloud plus de localisation de mon Mac entre autre...

Je me suis mis à la recherche d'une possibilité de reconstruire après coup ce fameux HD Recovery et j'ai trouvé la solution proposée ici : http://www.shareannonce.com/david/tutorial/1bc#

et que je reproduis ci-dessous :

Recréer paritition Recovery HD lion 

Lorsque vous restaurez sur votre macbook air via le disque de restauration (boot + touche ALT enfoncé), la partition Recovery HD disparaît ! 

Voici un tutoriel pour recréer votre partition Recovery HD

Télécharger the Lion Recovery Update sur http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1464

Ouvrir un terminal et saisir les commandes, 
Placez vous dans le répertoire où le fichier à été téléchargé, puis: 


hdiutil attach RecoveryHDUpdate.dmg

pkgutil --expand /Volumes/Mac\ OS\ X\ Lion\ Recovery\ HD\ Update/RecoveryHDUpdate.pkg /tmp/RecoveryHDUpdate

hdiutil attach /tmp/RecoveryHDUpdate/RecoveryHDUpdate.pkg/RecoveryHDMeta.dmg

/tmp/RecoveryHDUpdate/RecoveryHDUpdate.pkg/Scripts/Tools/dmtest ensureRecoveryPartition / /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ Update/BaseSystem.dmg 0 0 /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ Update/BaseSystem.chunklist


A ce stade vous verrez ce construire la partition, puis saisir: 


hdiutil eject /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ Update

hdiutil eject /Volumes/Mac\ OS\ X\ Lion\ Recovery\ HD\ Update 

sudo touch /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/com.apple.Boot.plist

sudo kextcache -f -u


Ensuite redemarrer votre mac avec la touche ALT enfoncé et vérifier que la partition a bien été créée Saisir diskutil list et vous verrez votre partition

--------------------------------------

Merci à ce tutoriel cordialement, Pascal "


----------



## Martin. (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Merci encore, c'est pile ce que je cherchais, mais ça n'a malheureusement pas suffit...

J'ai maintenant cette partition de secours, mais iCloud n'en veut toujours pas...

Il me dit toujours "Partition de secours requise", mais après reboot.


----------



## Fmparis (12 Novembre 2011)

Martin. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci encore, c'est pile ce que je cherchais, mais ça n'a malheureusement pas suffit...
> 
> ...



Salut,

regarde ce fil de discussion ici. Ce n'est peut-être pas le même problème mais peut-être que la solution "d'un check disc" pourrait tout de même marcher aussi dans ton cas.

fil : http://forum.mac4ever.com/probleme-localiser-mon-mac-impossible-de-lactiver-t69582.html

A plus


----------



## jeremy58 (26 Novembre 2011)

Fmparis a dit:


> De rien
> 
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas possible ne pas l'avoir, sauf si tu l'as effacé sans le savoir.
> 
> ...



J'ai effectué toute cette série de commande et je n'ai toujours pas la partition de secoure  
0: GUID_partition_scheme *500.1GB disk0
1: EFI 209,7MB disk0s1
2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 499,2GB disk0s2
3: Apple_Boot 650.MB disk0s3 (Normalement ici je devrais avoir Apple_Boot Recovery HD pour la meme taille).

La fonction localiser mon mac ne fonctionne toujours via iCloud.

Merci !


----------

